# Paid Spam: 2017 Turbo Levo Comp For Sale, LN , Upgrades.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, too many bikes and not enough time! Absolutely LN , Gloss Monster green / Black comp with low miles. Size LARGE. Brand New SRAM EX1 drivetrain, Renthal Carbon Lite bars, set up tubeless. $4500. Pm me if interested. It will not disappoint. Charger, books etc..

2017 Specialized Turbo Levo Comp. LN, Extras! Sram EX1! - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

link to the classifieds?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Its in the classifieds, I dont know how to add a link.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Gutch said:


> Its in the classifieds, I dont know how to add a link.


Copy the link below, paste it in your post or better yet in your sig. line.

2017 Specialized Turbo Levo Comp. LN, Extras! Sram EX1!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

+ Thanks!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Reduced to $4200


----------

